# Animated Macro



## Bend The Light (May 12, 2011)

I took a few of my daughter Annie's oil toys (like mini lava lamps, maybe) to the Macro Night at my camera club. Once there, I took a series of photos of a droplet from a spout in one of the toys...shot with the 90mm f2.8 macro lens (1:1 macro) with a macro tube added for good measure...estimated 1.5:1 magnification.

Series of photos combined as an animated gif...a larger one here:







I processed it to give the effect of "old movie"...what do we make of it?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2011)

I love the old movie effect on this. 

NEAT!


----------



## Bend The Light (May 12, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I love the old movie effect on this.
> 
> NEAT!


 
Thanks. 

20 images combined in a free program called photoscape.


----------



## helenjune (Jun 7, 2011)

That is really cool. I think I'm going to try one. Thanks for mentioning the name of the program you used!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 7, 2011)

helenjune said:


> That is really cool. I think I'm going to try one. Thanks for mentioning the name of the program you used!



Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## berryblue (Jun 22, 2011)

I could watch this all day!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 23, 2011)

That is so cool.  Well executed.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 23, 2011)

berryblue said:


> I could watch this all day!



Ha ha...I have the power of hypnosis at my fingertips, it seems...


----------



## Bend The Light (Jun 23, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> That is so cool. Well executed. :thumbup:



Many Thanks.


----------

